# Girls night out.



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Why females should avoid a girls night out after they are married....
�
The other night I was invited out for a night with the "girls." I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, "I promise!"� Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easy. Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home. Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed 3 times. Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times. I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him. (Even when totally smashed...3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals 12 cuckoos = MIDNIGHT!)
�
The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him "MIDNIGHT"...he didn't seem pissed off in the least. Whew, I got away with that one! Then he said "We need a new cuckoo clock." When I asked him why? He said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said "oh ****." Cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more and then tripped over the coffee table and farted.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh nice one Ginamo
sounds a bit like our house Ruth has girlie nights too 
come think of it she goes out more than the gas
Tony :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Very funny


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That was really funny 

Karl


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Loved it, must remember not to fall over the coffee table.


----------

